# old Beaver Pic's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Some old beaver pic's of Days gone BY----sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skip, love those old pictures, whose that young fella in the first picture?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A few more--------memories---That young kid and the Beavers that started it all-----sb-----more pic's but have to srink them down some day------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again Awesome Skipper, keep them coming.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Skip !

I was a bit hesitant to open this thread.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some fantastic pics Skip ! Love to see how the diehard pros get it done.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool pics! I like seeing those old pics. Was that way back in the day when the fur was actually worth something???


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pics Skip! Kinda makes me wish I were born a couple decades earlier....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice pics Skip !
> 
> I was a bit hesitant to open this thread.....


 Me too. Pelts were much thicker back in the 70's weren't they ? lol


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

GROSS!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice pics Skip !
> 
> I was a bit hesitant to open this thread.....


 Geez Don, his mind isnt in the gutter--but it was funny







Very nice pics Skip, memories like that are relived when you look at them. Thanks for posting! Maybe under each, post about what year it was if you can remember; I find stuff like that adds spice to vintage photos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hesitant because ...oh never mind ..even I don't believe that ...

Note that the one pic is marked 77 and another 80. I'll assume the 77 pic was shortly after his service to our country.(thanks again Skip)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Skip that old jeep's rad guard looks like its been pulled on a few times!! HA!!!

Is that an Elan Ski Doo?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures Skip. I really like the old ones!!!!!


----------

